# Cant empty trash bin



## duxford (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello All,
Ran into a problem I`m hoping you can help me with. I installed Snow Leopard yesterday and with all my usual fumbling and bumbling I wind up with the following folder in my Trash bin. "BACKUPS.BACKDB". I`ve tried everything to delete it with no luck. A window opens and it starts a countdown covering a ga-zillion items, finally finishing with an error message, 8003, if I recall.
Meanwhile I`ve dumped other stuff into the trash bin, is there any way those can be deleted selectively in spite of the aforementioned folder?
Thanks a bunch for any help you can send my way.

Duxford
[email protected]


----------



## Thundercat16 (Sep 15, 2009)

Even though I'm not using Snow Leopard, I've also run into this kind of problem. What I did was remove the item that won't delete from the bin and deleted all the other stuff. I don't know if you can remove stuff from the trash bin on Snow Leopard, but you might as well try it.


----------



## duxford (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for replying Thundercat, the problem is that I cant even take the problem folder out of the trash to allow me to delete the other files. As long as its in there it wont allow any other files to be deleted. It`s driving me nuts!


----------



## duxford (Oct 23, 2008)

I failed to mention that when I installed Snow Leopard, I also unplugged my old external backup hard drive and replaced it with a new one. In the process of doing that and setting things up I goofed somehow resulting in the problem folder in the Trash bin.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Try holding the Control key while emptying the trash


----------



## duxford (Oct 23, 2008)

Been away for a few days, sorry for the delay in responding. Was able to tie in with a Mac guru locally and it appears all my problems originate with the new external drive. A new drive is on the horizon. Thanks everyone for the help and suggestions.

Regards,
Dux


----------

